# Asus gtx 660 ddr5 2gb



## chandan3 (Nov 12, 2012)

For asus gtx 660 which psu require ex-650w or 600 w is sufficient. N which cooler master
Processor -intel core i5 3450
RAM-8gb
movo-asusP8z77 m


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 12, 2012)

cooler master is known for good cabinets and not for psus. 
What is your budget ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 12, 2012)

get corsair tx650 @5.2k


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 12, 2012)

A vx550 @ 4.5k should be more than enough ...IMO, Tx 650 is not needed as OPs cpu will be running at stock ... by the way - tx 650 @ 5.2 k ?? where ??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 13, 2012)

yeh but may be for future upgrade and yes he didnt told the budget and other requirements so i recommended tx 650 and its available at 5.2k at cost to cost !


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> yeh but may be for future upgrade and yes he didnt told the budget and other requirements so i recommended tx 650 and its available at 5.2k at cost to cost !



A VX550 aint that bad for future upgrades either 
Also the TX 650 is available at Cost to Cost for 5.4 k (including VAT) and if it ships to sambhalpur, it would charge ~ 150 more.
>> cost for OP ~ 5550.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 14, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> A VX550 aint that bad for future upgrades either
> Also the TX 650 is available at Cost to Cost for 5.4 k (including VAT) and if it ships to sambhalpur, it would charge ~ 150 more.
> >> cost for OP ~ 5550.


first of all i don't know his position (where he lives) and also he didn't told the budget and other requirements for his PSU (he either wants modular , semi - modular or normal one) also he dint told about his upgrades or other things that he has like and coolers , fans , fan controllers ,how many dvdwriters , sound cards ,others !!!!so i recommended it making all these things as my POV


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha 
I know ... guess what - op still hasnt quoted his budget 
So its pointless suggesting.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Nov 14, 2012)

Future Cards will Consume Less Power  . You can also go for CORSAIR GS600 @ 4.5K . This will be the best choice IMO.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Future Cards will Consume Less Power  . You can also go for CORSAIR GS600 @ 4.5K . This will be the best choice IMO.



GS600 over VX550 ??? 
Both cost the same.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 14, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> GS600 over VX550 ???
> Both cost the same.


cuse of more power!!!!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> cuse of more power!!!!!



If u have read reviews, u will know that more watts doesnt always signify a better psu.
Everywhere they always advise a VX550 over a GS600.

Another example Corsair cx430V2 > VS450.

Generally a CX or a VX series psu is way better than a VS psu of slightly higher rating(wattage).

Similarly, a VX series psu of lower (but comparable) wattage is preffered over the GS(gaming series) psu.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 14, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> If u have read reviews, u will know that more watts doesnt always signify a better psu.
> Everywhere they always advise a VX550 over a GS600.
> 
> Another example Corsair cx430V2 > VS450.
> ...


im not talking about more power means good psu im just tryin to say that if u use and high end rig with a 200wpsu then what!!!!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

When I asked why GS600 over VX550 - u said



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> cuse of more power!!!!!



Now where did a 200W psu come into picture ...

Sorry I seriously dont get u


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 18, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> first of all i don't know his position (where he lives) and also he didn't told the budget and other requirements for his PSU (he either wants modular , semi - modular or normal one) also he dint told about his upgrades or other things that he has like and coolers , fans , fan controllers ,how many dvdwriters , sound cards ,others !!!!so i recommended it making all these things as my POV



bro my budget is psu under 5k to 6k 
and cooler master is under 3k
is it sufficent or nt i hv no knowledge abt psu under 7k to 8k



Sainatarajan said:


> Future Cards will Consume Less Power  . You can also go for CORSAIR GS600 @ 4.5K . This will be the best choice IMO.



thanks bro and cabinet under 2k or 3k


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2012)

Get Corsair TX series. 650W will do just fine. VX series has been discontinued afaik. GS600 is another alternative.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually at some shops on lamington road, they said that the gaming series(GS) has been discontinued and very few GS models are available and its being replaced by the VX and TX series.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 18, 2012)

BTW, does anyone know how GTX 660 compares to HD7850 in terms of price and performance?


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Actually at some shops on lamington road, they said that the gaming series(GS) has been discontinued and very few GS models are available and its being replaced by the VX and TX series.




Don't always believe the shopkeepers, I think that's exactly opposite. VX series is no more, TX series has got a V2 version, and GS series has also been revamped but without the V2 moniker.



jackal_79 said:


> BTW, does anyone know how GTX 660 compares to HD7850 in terms of price and performance?




At stock, 660 is slightly ahead of 7850, but OCed both are more or less same. Coming to price, online, the 7850 is much cheaper.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 18, 2012)

Point noted


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2012)

chandan3 said:


> bro my budget is psu under 5k to 6k
> and cooler master is under 3k
> is it sufficent or nt i hv no knowledge abt psu under 7k to 8k
> 
> thanks bro and cabinet under 2k or 3k



6k Budget for PSU Hmm... and a GTX 660 costs at-least 14-14.5k - My suggestion is to get a CX500v2 and a HD7870 and for cabinet NZXT Source 210 Elite or Bitfenix Merc Alpha.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 19, 2012)

^^+1 to that. CX500v2 will be more than enough and is a decent PSU. You won't really need a 650 watt PSU and a 7870 over 660 will help you much more as far as gaming is concerned.


----------



## funskar (Nov 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> 6k Budget for PSU Hmm... and a GTX 660 costs at-least 14-14.5k - My suggestion is to get a CX500v2 and a HD7870 and for cabinet NZXT Source 210 Elite or Bitfenix Merc Alpha.



+1 ..

No need to waste money in tx650..

cx500+7870+alpha makes gud sense than tx650+660


----------



## Sup (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't want to confuse you with so many options but a Seasonic S12ii 430B would be more than adequate to power it up. A very good quality unit and a good price

Btw Nvidia recommends a 450-watt power supply and the TDP is 140.

Try using this - eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------

